# Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?



## mcreal (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Teichfolienrand mit Steinfolie abdecken.
Wie sind eure Langzeiterfahrungen damit?
Gibt es nach paar Jahren eventuell Probleme,das sich die aufgebrachten Steinchen von der Folie lösen?

Alternativ könnte man auch noch solche Ufermatten nehmen.Diese habe ich aber bisher nur in grün gefunden.Gefällt mir nicht besonders.
Gibt es diese auch in etwas "neutraleren" Farben?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hi Mike,

zur Steinfolie kann ich leider nix sagen............. 

Zur Ufermatte:

Wenn da ein Teil bis ins Wasser ragt, ist je nach dem das grün recht schnell unter pflanzen verschwunden. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist, das dir die Pflanzen dann auch noch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen................... :smoki


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,
Blumenelse hat hier einige Infos über Steinfolie: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/38


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hi Mike,
zur Steinfolie kann ich nichts sagen,
die Ufermatten kenn ich auch nur in grün.
Aber wenn die Ufermatten bepflanzt sind und dann auch noch zwischendurch mit größeren
Steinen belegt werden, schaut das für mich am natürlichsten aus.
Es gibt viele Pflanzen die sich auf Ufermatten wohlfühlen (__ Bachbunge,__ Brunnenkresse,__ Pfennigkraut,__ Kuckuckslichtnelke) - also ich würde immer
wieder zur Ufermatte greifen. Allerdings Kapilarsperre beachten - außer Du hast
einen Ufergraben.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo,

danke für die Infos.
Dann werde ich mir das doch nochmal überlegen,ob die Steinfolie das "richtige" ist,zumal sie ziemlich teuer ist.

@Markus:
Das heißt diese Pflanzen kann ich quasi in diese Ufermatten "einstecken",es ist ja dann dort kein Substrat vorhanden.Die Kapilarsperre muß ich ja aber nur beachten,wenn der Teich ans Erdreich angrenzt richtig?
Aber bei mir hat der Teich ja quasi ringsrum keinen Erdreichkontakt,alles Mauer ringsrum.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,

den Link zum Thema Steinfolie hat Regine Dir ja schon gegeben. Und zur Farbe von Ufermatte: Was gibt es im Teich neutraleres als Grün? Früher oder später ist doch alles irgendwie Grün


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,
Ich wasche die Ufermatten vorher immer mit feinem Sand ein.
Die Pflanzen lege ich dann auf die Ufermatte und mache dann immer noch ein Sandhäufchen
darüber - die Bachbungen bzw. das __ Pfennigkraut verwurzelt sich innerhalb weniger Tage in
der Ufermatte. 
Es geht bei der Ufermatte darum, dass sie nirgends über der Folie steht,
hängt sie über der Folie - kann sie auch über eine Mauer das Wasser ziehen.
Hier ein Foto wie es sein soll.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

ohne jetzt nochmal nachgesehen zu haben, bild ich mir ein, meine Ufermatte wäre auf einer Seite grün und auf der anderen grau  aber vielleicht irre ich mich. Muss ich morgen schauen, heute ists schon zu finster


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Dany,


> ohne jetzt nochmal nachgesehen zu haben, bild ich mir ein, meine Ufermatte wäre auf einer Seite grün und auf der anderen grau aber vielleicht irre ich mich. Muss ich morgen schauen, heute ists schon zu finster


da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, es gibt manche Hersteller die nehmen als Trägermaterial so
ein Art Flies(das ist grau) und darauf machen die dann die eigentliche Ufermatte fest. Das ist praktisch die Unterseite, vielleicht könnte man sie ja sogar anders rum drauflegen - nur mir gefällt das grün besser - ich denke auch dass in dem Flies sich die Pflanzenwurzeln nicht so 
gut verwachsen können.
LG Markus


----------



## willi1954 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Zu Steinfolie,

ich hatte mal Steinfolie am Bachlauf verarbeitet. Sie ist nach 3 Jahren schon stark ausgebleicht,
die Besandung geht zurück. Hier  sieht man die (stark) verwitterte Steinfolie.
Zumal sie auch nicht ganz preiswert ist, ich kann nur zu Ufermatten raten. Die bewachsen sehr schnell und das Ufer sieht natürlicher aus.

LG Willi


----------



## mcreal (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Nabend zusammen,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> den Link zum Thema Steinfolie hat Regine Dir ja schon gegeben. Und zur Farbe von Ufermatte: Was gibt es im Teich neutraleres als Grün? Früher oder später ist doch alles irgendwie Grün




ja,ok.Ihr habt mich mit der Ufermatte überzeugt.
Wenn diese bewachsen ist,sieht das schön natürlich aus.




Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> Es geht bei der Ufermatte darum, dass sie nirgends über der Folie steht,
> hängt sie über der Folie - kann sie auch über eine Mauer das Wasser ziehen.
> Hier ein Foto wie es sein soll.
> LG Markus




Danke für die kleine Zeichnung Markus. Jetzt kapiere ich wie Du das meinst.
Entlang der Terrasse(Holzbretter) wollte ich die Klemmschienen von Naturagart verwenden + der Naturagart Ufermatte.
Naturagart schreibt sowas ähnliches zum Thema "Dochtwirkung".
"
_Bei Einbau der Ufermatte sollten Sie darauf achten, daß die Matte den foliengedichteten Teil nicht verläßt. Die Ufermatte selbst hat praktisch keine Dochtwirkung, weil das Wasser in der grobmaschigen Krallschicht nicht aufsteigen kann. Wenn die Matte dann jedoch mit Sand gefüllt ist, wird das Wasser innerhalb dieser Sandschicht transportiert_."

Wenn ich mir aber das Beispielbild für die Klemmleistenbefestigung ansehe,ist doch dann  die geklemmte Ufermatte doch höher bzw. über der Folie.


Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,
recht hast Du!  Allerdings ist der Stein, an den die Folienhalterung geheftet ist, höher! NG geht wohl davon aus, dass die Folie so gut gegen den Betonstein gedrückt wird, dass "hinter" der Folie nichts durchläuft. Die Wassermenge, die "durch" den Betonstein läuft, ist vernachlässigbar. In der teureren version von NG (Uferprofil) stellt sich die Frage nicht.
Damit ist die richtige Antwort eine Frage in Deine Fähigkeiten, um es mal etwas frech zu sagen... .


----------



## mcreal (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für deine Aufklärung.
Habe mir gerade überlegt,das es auf der Terassenseite(Holzterasse) auch kein Problem ist.
Da könnte ich "sicherheitshalber" die Folie auch noch deutlich höher als die Ufermatte legen,da davor sowieso noch eine Blende aus Holz kommt.

Wie ich das am besten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite anstelle,also an der Natursteinmauer,muß ich mir nochmal überlegen.
Denn dort will ich die Folie unter der letzten Steinreihe "einklemmen".(Und da will ich ja keine Folie mehr sehen)
Werde das wohl so ähnlich versuchen,wie es pyro gelöst hat.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,


> Und da will ich ja keine Folie mehr sehen)


wer will schon Folie sehen 
Ich zeig dir mal Bilder wie ich bei meinem Ufergraben zur Mauer hin die Folie
versteckt habe.
Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Teilbereich schon fertig, auf Bild 2 und 3 bin ich gerade dabei
die Folie zu verstecken. Ich bepflanze hinterhalb der Folie mit verschiedenen Steingewächsen,
dann mach das in meinen Augen einen harmonischen Abschluss.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Markus,

danke für die erklärenden Bilder.
Hm,Du hast natürlich auch etwas mehr Platz,was das "verstecken" der Folie angeht.
Ich muß ja zumindest Folie + Ufermatte unter die letzte Steinreihe zusammen "einklemmen".
Aber ich werde versuchen,die Folie unter der Steinreihe noch etwas weiter zuführen.
Wieviel cm sollte die Folie mindstens länger sein als die Ufermatte?

Andere Frage noch zum Thema Ufermatte:

Bei NG gibt es die 0,65m breite Version und die 1,20m breite Variante.
Die längere würde bei mir dann beide Pflanzstufen abdecken.Kostet aber auch gleich das dopplete.

Reicht es wenn nur der Folienrand(der im freien liegt) mit der Ufermatte abgedeckt ist,oder sollte die Folie auch im "flachen" Wasser besser abgedeckt sein.(zwecks UV Strahlung)?

Im Bild habe ich mal dargestellt,wie weit die 0,65m Version bei mir reichen würde.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Conny (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,

ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Steinfolie von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer und schon nach 4 Jahren  zum wegwerfern aussieht.
Während die Ufermatte von Jahr zu Jahr schöner wird.
Während


----------



## Krabbi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Steinfolie von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer und schon nach 4 Jahren  zum wegwerfern aussieht.



Das kann ich bestätigen.......nach drei jahren hab ich die weggeschmeißen müssen.
Dafür fand ich die dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,


> Bei NG gibt es die 0,65m breite Version und die 1,20m breite Variante.
> Die längere würde bei mir dann beide Pflanzstufen abdecken.Kostet aber auch gleich das dopplete.


Ich habe die Ufermatte bei einem Anbieter bei E..y bestellt.
Dort war sie noch um einiges billiger. Dieser Anbieter hatte auch 1m Breite im Angebot.
Preislich lag der unter der 0,65 von NG.
Ich kenne die Ufermatte von NG (Qualitativ ist sie schon etwas besser als meine gekaufte).
Aber irgendwie muss man ja immer mal Kompromisse machen.
Und bei 25 m Uferlänge, war mir der Preis einfach zu hoch.


> Reicht es wenn nur der Folienrand(der im freien liegt) mit der Ufermatte abgedeckt ist,oder sollte die Folie auch im "flachen" Wasser besser abgedeckt sein.(zwecks UV Strahlung)?


Es ist ausreichend, wenn der Bereich, der im freien liegt mit der Ufermatte abgedeckt wird.
Aber besser ist es schon wenn die Ufermatte tiefer in den Teich reicht. somit schützt Du die
Folie natürlich besser, auch Unterwasserpflanzen finden da besser einen Halt.
Ich hab in den meisten Bereichen die 1 m Ufermatte verlegt, hatte aber auch noch Reste
von der 0,65. Diese hab ich halt dann einfach längs gelegt.


> Wieviel cm sollte die Folie mindstens länger sein als die Ufermatte?


Theoretisch reicht 1 cm - ich hab Dir mal ein Bild eingestellt wie ich es auf der hinteren
Seite gelöst habe - hoffe man kann es erkennen.
Dort lasse ich die Folie über den Abschluss gehen (in Deinem Fall Mauer).
Die Folie hebt dann halt besser und ausserdem kann man sie dann gut mit Steinen oder
Pflanzen verstecken. 
Dort bin ich auch noch nicht ganz fertig - es kommen noch kleinere Steine darüber und
auch noch Pflanzen, so dass man dann von der Folie nichts mehr sieht.
LG Markus


----------



## drwr (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo,

nach 3 Jahren war meine Steinfolie bleich und a..glatt, kein Stein mehr in Sicht ( Koiteich).
Aber auch bei den Ufermatten Naturagart löst sich das Material und bildet in den Pumpen
unangenehme Plastikklumpen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Ich hab meine Steinfolie erst seit ca. einem knappen Jahr, aber auch nur ein kleines Stück (1m), da war mir der Preis egal. Bisher sieht sie noch aus wie am ersten Tag.
Die Ufermatte wartet immer noch aufs verlegt werden (hab ich am selben Tag gekauft) 

@Markus: wie hast du denn das __ Pfennigkraut auf die nackte Folie gepflanzt?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Dany,
Das Pfennigkrau sitzt nich auf der nackten Folie.
Die Folie hört genau davor auf, und ich habe das __ Pfennigkraut ganz normal in die 
Erde gesetzt, wenn ich da jetzt noch rundherum mit unterschiedlich großen
Steinen auffülle, dann sieht man nichts mehr von der Folie.


> Die Ufermatte wartet immer noch aufs verlegt werden


na dann mach mal, du könntest schon eine richtig bewachsene Ufermatte haben - 
übrigens der Kuckucksnelkensamen ist nichts geworden - ich probier es heuer nochmals.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Markus,

danke für die Bilder und Aufklärung.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*



drwr schrieb:


> Aber auch bei den Ufermatten Naturagart löst sich das Material und bildet in den Pumpen
> unangenehme Plastikklumpen.



Hallo Wolfgang,

wie passiert denn sowas - ich hab seit Jahren die Ufermatten von NG und das löst sich nix. Scheuert da eventuell irgendwo etwas?


----------



## mcreal (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo,

wie gut oder schlecht,geht eigentlich das verlegen dieser Ufermatten.

Ich benötige um die 14m länge.
Stelle mir diese Matten als ziemlich starr vor.
Kann man die einigermaßen gut um Kurven und Ecken verlegen?

Wie habt Ihr die verlegt,immer 1m Meter Stücke?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Mike,

"umme Ecke" hab ich die eingeschnitten und überlappen lassen. Gibt sonst Riesenfalten.


----------



## mcreal (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> "umme Ecke" hab ich die eingeschnitten und überlappen lassen. Gibt sonst Riesenfalten.



Hallo Christine,

das heißt Du hast diese aber "im ganzen verlegt"?
Bei mir werden es ca. 14mx1m.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Nee - ich hab mehrere Teile verlegt, da ich auch Taschenmatten dazwischen hab. 

Wenn ich ein Stück genommen hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich heute noch damit kämpfen. 

Zumal mehrere Stücke auch gewichtstechnisch leichter sind und nicht so schnell abrutschen, bevor man sie befestigt hat. Das Zeug ist zwar schwer zu schneiden, aber ich würde, wenn der Teich zum Beispiel viereckig wäre, mindestens vier Stücke machen. Und an den Schnittkanten dann halt überlappen lassen.


----------



## mcreal (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

oki.Danke!

Jetzt muß nur noch das ganze Zeugs ankommen(.Folie,Vlies;Ufermatte) Und dann hoffe ich, das ich bei wieder schönem Wetter endlich loslegen kann.
Bin schon ganz zappelig.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Ja dieses zappelige kennen wir alle - das ist ein typisches Symptom der Teichvirusinfektion. Leider unheilbar. Leichte Teichbautätigkeiten können aber lindern! 

Viel Spaß


----------



## drwr (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Steinfolie ?*

Hallo Christine,

mitunter schwimmt Futter und verhängt sich in der Ufermatte. Die Koi saugen dann so
daß sich ganze Kunstofffäden lösen, die dann Knäuel bilden. An manchen Stellen ist die Ufermatte bereits glatt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

